# Wire Hair Breaking from Harness



## Muppet (May 10, 2012)

Hello!

I have a 1year+ 40 lbs terrier adorable mix. We use the easy walker harness and I have noticed that his hair is breaking where the harness hits him. His skin is not pink or sore, but the broken hair is concerning. I do not keep the harness on while we are at home, just on walks. We sometimes walk with a traditional collar, but he is easier to control with the harness and he seems to like it. Is this normal for wiry hair or do I need to switch back to a collar?

Thanks!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't know if it's universal, but we have the same problem with my parents' Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. The harness breaks the guard hairs. This also happened with his collar until they switched to one of those rolled leather collars. I don't think there's much to be done, but make sure the harness fits correctly to minimize rubbing.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

My wirehaired terrier mix, Oliver does the same thing. There's nothing that can be done. I never leave a collar or harness on him when he isn't on a leash. That's about all that can be done.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wire hair is very brittle, and breaks easily. Nothing you can do. Anything that rubs on the hairs will cause breakage.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would say if you are truly concerned about the rubbing switch to a properly fitted pinch collar. Think of it like power steering for your dog, you can walk without it but it adds a bit of power to you.

My signature dog is a korthals griffon and will not walk with a flat collar, ad the pinch and he is perfect loose leash no issues walker.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

The prong collar helped not a whit for my parents' Griff, either with pulling or with hair breakage. 

I forgot to mention to the OP - Have you tried a harness that fits like a vest, with more
Coverage, as opposed to just a bunch of straps? That did help with Monty.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> I would say if you are truly concerned about the rubbing switch to a properly fitted pinch collar. Think of it like power steering for your dog, you can walk without it but it adds a bit of power to you.
> 
> My signature dog is a korthals griffon and will not walk with a flat collar, ad the pinch and he is perfect loose leash no issues walker.


I hate pinch collars. They still break coat, whether you are pulling on them or not, and dont teach the dog not to pull and to heel. They force it, and then only when used correctly, but few pet owners use them correctly. A rolled leather collar is about the only thing that wont break coat. When you are not walking your dog, the harness should be off. The thinner the collar or harness, the less breakage.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> I hate pinch collars. They still break coat, whether you are pulling on them or not, and dont teach the dog not to pull and to heel. They force it, and then only when used correctly, but few pet owners use them correctly. A rolled leather collar is about the only thing that wont break coat. When you are not walking your dog, the harness should be off. The thinner the collar or harness, the less breakage.


^^^ this!!! Pinch collars are awful!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Try a padded harness? My husky's fur was breaking and getting damaged with a regular nylon harness. No issues at all with a padded one. I have the Urban Trail harness from Alpine Outfitters. It's completely padded.
http://alpineoutfitters.net/Secure/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=189


----------

